
A surprise $2.5B in your bank account - Solstinox
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-21/bofa-customer-opens-mobile-app-and-finds-an-extra-2-45-billion
======
mariuolo
Paywall: [https://outline.com/MazXKV](https://outline.com/MazXKV)

